# Latest Tall Rider Bikes? What did you buy?



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey - I bought a Ripmo AF XL. At 6'5" I am finding it a bit short - cramped while climbing and hands going numb which is new. Great bike, but I need something longer so it is for sale and I am contemplating a new ride....

I like to watch my strava uphill climbs. I stopped looking at downhill times for self preservation. Had a fall last summer and also looking for something that is solid for down. I like to be a little playful, but also enjoy just sitting back and cruising. 

I previously had a XXL trek fuel ex (2017 version). It was okay but not the "funnest bike". I tried long forking it and it got really squirly in the front, no weight and the cause for me going down. Sold it out of spite.

Best fitting bike I have owned is my Kona Wozo with 510 reach, 666 stack, and 697 TT. I don't want to match this but do want to keep a more comfortable climbing position (ie not so short). 

Options I am considering:

1. Sell Rimpo AF frame and buy a new Bird AM9 frame (Total cost less than $200). Only reservation here is climbing and fun factor. 

2. Sell entire Ripmo AF and buy Fuji Rakan 1.3 (pocket $200). Reservation is 622 stack height. But will still end up being 15mm longer than ripmo after spacers and 50mm riser stem (10mm rise).

3. Sell RIpmo AF bike and buy Whyte S-120 (cost $500). Get carbon and equivalent size bike and Rakan. But not sure about a 120mm fork.

4. Sell RIpmo AF bike and buy Giant Reign 2 29 (cost $0). A bit longer all around. Maybe rides the same as the DW-Link? 

Into hearing your thoughts or the choice you made for a tall guy trail bike. 

Cheers!


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Sell Ripmo frame and buy GG Smash??? (cost ~$750ish)?


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

That is a fair idea. I am in Denver too. Been to GG a couple times. Never been the biggest fan of the looks,but maybe I should consider....I think cost would be closer to $1k as their price does not include a shock.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

telejefe said:


> That is a fair idea. I am in Denver too. Been to GG a couple times. Never been the biggest fan of the looks,but maybe I should consider....I think cost would be closer to $1k as their price does not include a shock.


Just came to amend to (cost ~$750-1000).

-great minds and all...


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

The new 29" Santa Cruz bikes are properly big. I'm 6'5" and feel the fit of my XXL Megatower is dead on (reach 515, stack 666).


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

Have been eyeing the SC's need to save more $$ for either the Tallboy or Hightower....


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

At 6'5" I have the XXL 2020 Hightower. Perfect fit and would easily accomodate someone much taller. At our height I would not go smaller.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

The Hightower was on my shortlist but ultimately out of my budget. I wish they made an alloy version in XXL. 

Another bike on my list was the Transition Sentinel. The alloy frame comes in XXL but not the carbon. They haven't released a 2020 updated version yet but the 2019's are on sale. I was waiting to see what updates would be made and was hoping for a steeper seat tube.

3rd bike consideration was an XXL Jeffsey. The latest model has a pretty good build spec but I prefer to build up my frame with all the components I choose. 

I ended up with a Pole Evolink. It was the unconventional choice for sure, a bit on the heavier side but I love the geo numbers and it's a good fit for me. Nice reach and seat tube angle and the headtube angle I was looking for, I wish the stack was a bit higher but I can happily live with it.


----------



## onewheelwunder (Nov 8, 2010)

Crockpot2001 said:


> At 6'5" I have the XXL 2020 Hightower. Perfect fit and would easily accomodate someone much taller. At our height I would not go smaller.


I'm 6-5" here and also love my 2020 XXL Hightower. Great fit. Loving the steeper seatpost angle for climbing

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camstyn (May 15, 2018)

Have you tried a lower bar, longer stem or sliding the saddle back a little in the seat clamp? Increased hand pressure is a common complaint with some of these newer bikes with steep STA’s.

I’m same height as you and just ordered the new Switchblade. I’m not sold on super stretched out long wheelbase bikes.


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

I need to keep the stack up. I do not like to hunch over too much. My saddle is already 2-3" above my bars. I use 30mm stack, 60mm long 0 rise stem, and 50mm riser bars. 

I do really like the bike and am considering a 9point8 setback post. Also considering a Hope 70mm stem with 20 degree rise. This will allow me to remove some of my spacers and is the equivalent of my 60mm 0 degree stem in terms of stretch. Between those moves, I could gain 30mm in effective top tube, and about 6mm in reach...


----------



## bbunnys (Aug 28, 2016)

Has anyone tried a Canyon Strive XL for someone 6ft 5. 

Quite interested in this bike but wonder if it might be a bit on the smaller side. Looking at numbers.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

bbunnys said:


> Has anyone tried a Canyon Strive XL for someone 6ft 5.
> 
> Quite interested in this bike but wonder if it might be a bit on the smaller side. Looking at numbers.


No but based on the geo I think it would be fine with a 50mm stem (I'm 6'5").


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

telejefe said:


> I need to keep the stack up. I do not like to hunch over too much. My saddle is already 2-3" above my bars. I use 30mm stack, 60mm long 0 rise stem, and 50mm riser bars.
> 
> I do really like the bike and am considering a 9point8 setback post. Also considering a Hope 70mm stem with 20 degree rise. This will allow me to remove some of my spacers and is the equivalent of my 60mm 0 degree stem in terms of stretch. Between those moves, I could gain 30mm in effective top tube, and about 6mm in reach...


i ride:
Stumpy 686 stack and 480 reach. 40mm less ettl than fuse.
Fuse 661 stack and 480 reach. 679 ettl.

both bikes have an uncut steerer tube and deity cz38 riser bars. So no issues w stack height for me. 6'6". Both have 70mm stems.

Fuse is for sale
stumpy.... maybe

send a pm if interested.

https://www.specialized.com/ca/en/stumpjumper-comp-alloy-29-6fattie/p/129073

https://www.greggscycles.com/product/specialized-fuse-comp-6fattie-303104-1.htm

whats rather interesting between the geo charts is that my stumpy frame puts the seat 40mm closer to the bars than The fuse. Thats with their offset seatpost. So dont believe every geo chart you see.

https://www.ibiscycles.com/bikes/ripmo-af

this is a pretty short top tube. It would probably work with an offset seat post like on the stumpy. But your still dealing w stack issues.

my bars are 12mm lower but my stack is 40mm higher never mind the uncut steerer. So i likely have 60mm more than you have right now. Seat and bars fairly level. 39" inseam.


----------



## tdailey (May 7, 2007)

6'8" on a size 4 GG Trail Pistol and love it. Stack is a bit lower than I wanted but just put a riser bar on.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

6'4" here on an XXL Sentinel. Bike fits really well. For what it is, I've been very happy with how it climbs. Its a ripper DH, inspires a lot of confidence.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> 6'4" here on an XXL Sentinel. Bike fits really well. For what it is, I've been very happy with how it climbs. Its a ripper DH, inspires a lot of confidence.


Do you have any rise in your stem or bars?


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Lots, I like my bars between seat height and 10mm above. My fork ended up with a shorter steerer so I'm running 2" risers, hope riser stem, and a decent amount of steerer spacers.


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

Given how much I like the Ripmo AF suspension, I might try a 9point8 offset post and re-judge fit. Also looking at one of the Hope AM riser stems. Probably the 70mmx20 degree. It is equivalent to a 55mm 0 degree stem in terms of stretch.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I am 6'7 and bought a XL Knolly Warden but the 2020 version.
They re-designed the frame for this year.
I don't have the frame till April so I can't comment on it but I am looking forward to get the frame so I can build it up.
I did the comparisons to all the frames that I thought would work for me.
(Reach 520, Stack 607 and Effective TT 684.5)

Should be interesting........


----------



## starre (Sep 21, 2004)

Dawgprimo said:


> I am 6'7 and bought a XL Knolly Warden but the 2020 version. (Reach 520, Stack 607 and Effective TT 684.5)
> Should be interesting........


I understand that low stack height is part of Knolly's design philosophy, but at first glace a Stack of 23.9" (607 mm) seems really low especially for a guy 6'7". Do you run your present bike with the bars at a height much lower than your seat? If not, expect to run lots of spacers or steep angle stem or handlebars with high rise to make up the difference. I am 6'5", long legs and would not buy a bike with less that 25" (635 mm) stack.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I can't disagree with what you said starre......
It is redesigned for this year and so I have not seen one in front of me.
The biggest problem I find is NOT being able to throw your leg over a bike(s) to see how it feels. Not a lot of choices........looking on line is only so good.
I did a lot of comparison and figured from what I could tell that was something that I could work with. 
I have tried a few (2) over the past years and did not like the geometry of those compared to I was riding at the moment.
So it will be interesting once I get it.
And yes I will have spacers and a high rise handle bar........something I am use to!
I would like to add that, I have long arms and more proportionate compared to others.......

I don't have the frame yet so it is hard to me to really say much more.
It is one of the big reasons why I am still riding a old bike and held back from buying a new full suspension bike. I did like GG bikes!


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

Well. I decided the Ripmo AF suspension and ride is so good...I am keeping it. Just put on a 9point8 200mm dropper with offset head and looking at a hope am 70x20 degree stem. The offset will lengthen my effective top tube by up to 25mm and the stem will give me a bit more stack with and lengthen my reach by about 7mm with the same length as my 60mm (by reducing the amount of stack spacers). Hope this brings some comfort and fit back...

If this fails will likely go the Bird Bike route....


----------

